# Xan + Weed Combo?



## Maynard Davids (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello Everyone as of right now i am currently growing marijuana! But for the time being i have gotten some weed today because unfortunately i have been going through a very bad few weeks  currently my anxiety has gone through the roof! And the reason is because of a blockage in my ears causing this ringing sound (tinnitus). Doctor said it shouldn't be a problem and it will go away in a few weeks or later. However my anxiety has gotten the best of me and is making the sounds worst! I have been freaking out like hell! I have actually realized taking little anax counters the effects of me constantly thinking about the high pitched noises in my head somewhat. Anywho im considering mixing half of 1 with a gram of herb since my tolerance is very low for pills and im very skinny! I dont know what to expect but i hope nothing serious happens which is unlikely in my opinion. But still anything to avoid? And does music sound better when i use this combo? I love music haha. Thanks for reading


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 4, 2017)

xana is good short term. get your ears taken care of then stop the xan even if you have anxiety or you will make it worse in the long and and possibly develop physical addiction.
this song helps my anxiety and it's the music section.


----------



## tstick (Feb 24, 2017)

xanax will give you a kind of "relief" (if you can call it that) for the here and now, but there IS a considerable bounce-back effect when you stop...coming off them made me feel depressed and rung out to the point that I'd rather deal with the anxiety!


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 24, 2017)

Zanax is ok for special occasions like a plane ride if thats your trigger. But ideally not even evey plane ride in your life. Cause you want to get better ,and anxiety is a symptom it's not like schizophrenia or clinical depression. There is no good med for it. And it's not the kinda thing that's necessarly healthy to medicate. It can be like medicating sadness or anger or fear; you probably can in the future but it's not as good as adjusting your brain to handle it better or to fix an external problem.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 23, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> xana is good short term. get your ears taken care of then stop the xan even if you have anxiety or you will make it worse in the long and and possibly develop physical addiction.
> this song helps my anxiety and it's the music section.


that is a super chill song, i dig it


----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 29, 2017)




----------

